
Solar Impulse 2 completes 62 hour gas-free Hawaii to SF flight - ilyaeck
http://www.cnn.com/2016/04/24/travel/solar-impulse-2-plane-california/
======
therein
That is pretty interesting to see that it only moves as fast as a car does.
Very fascinating nonetheless, though. I would love to build this at a smaller
scale yet still have the same range.

